# Mini WSM Finally Done!!!!



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

Well I am done with the mini WSM. I will fire it up in the next couple of days to test it out. I had so much fun making this thing I want to make them and sell them. 

Smokey Joe Silver - $8 - Flea Market
32 Quart Tamale Pot - $18 Flea Market
2 - 7431 grills - $20 (Do not buy the 7440, they are about 1/4 inch too small.)
1 - 10'' terra cotta pot saucer
1 - bbq gauge stole from other smoker
1- Engine paint (black)
4- 1'' magnets (converted the silver to a gold with side air vents)

I did the whole thing for about $65. I cut out the bottom and then cut the ring off the steamer plate the pot came with. This way I can have the steamer tray in for low and slow cooks and remove it for high heat cooks. 

Let me know if you like it and have any questions

The lid did not fit good so I used the vise grips and clamped down the lip of the pot a little bit. Now it has a great seal. 













014 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


















028 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


















022 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


















035 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


















038 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


















041 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks good man  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Make sure you post your first smoke with it


----------



## millerk0486 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yeah, let us know how it does. Looks cool


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks good to me from what I can see...I'll look at your pics when I'm on a computer.  Hope it tests well for you... Let the drippings go to the coals as much as possible, it makes all the difference especially for chickens!   

Case and Webo made theirs out of the Silver as well and might be able to give you tips if you need to make adjustments...I used the gold.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

I closed down the bottom vent and drilled 4 holes in the side covered with magnets. It is my silver to gold conversion. I am firing it up in a couple hours. Will update you on the temps and stability.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

The bottom gets incredibly hot ...if the magnets start melting try nipples with magnets.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

what are nipples with magnets?


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

Max, Ive seen the magnet thing somewhere else... and I remember them having worries with the temps being to hot. My problem is have to many cocktails and forget how hot the bottom gets... think the magnets would burn my damn fingerprints off.hehe.. ill try to find that article and see if he has adjusted the mod yet. He hadnt burned it in when he wrote the article. 
And keith... I finally saw the Gold version at a store. . I should have looked there first. Gotta love Cabela's.. 
Mike


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Short pipe nipples with your magnets.  It'll make it easier on your fingers also I'm thinking.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

ok I just painted and glued some 1 inch dowels to each magnet. this will keep me from burning my fingers but will not address the melting magnets thing. I have the intake vents a little higher than normal and the charcoal basket should keep the coals off the edge of the grill. We shall see , keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

The good thing is max.. the holes are there... so if magnets dont work.. you dont have to redrill anything. Let her rip. . And see how she handles ; ) let us know on here for other future mini builders.  
Mike


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Good luck max!     Worst case cut some sheet metal, bend up the edges, drill a hole through the middle and use a bolt and spring.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

The mini is really smoking now. I started about 8 coals in the chimney starter, let them get going and dumped them into the middle of the basket. It took about 20 minutes to hit 225. now the thing is going up steady, about 10 degrees per 5 minutes. I am going to take it to 250 and them start choking down the vents. I am interested to see how long I can maintain a low and slow temp. Waking up in the night every 2 hours with my NBBD might be a thing of the past! Sleep is good. 













008 (Large).JPG



__ smokinhusker
__ Jul 23, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds like you have a winner!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'll be following along to see how the magnets work out...  Here is a thread for you to check out about posting pics - if you put them directly in your posts it makes it a lot nicer for everyone  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

this is a party. The smoker is really smelling good. I am stepping out of my comfort zone with this machine. For four years I have been a 225 low and slow guy. If I take ribs and pork butt to 250 or 275 do you think I need to take some sugar out of my rub recipe? 

parts

2 - salt

2-  white sugar

4- brown sugar

1 - cumin

1- chile powder

2 - black pepper

1 - cayenne pepper

4 - papirika

1 - garlic powder

1- onion powder

Should I go 2-1-1 on the ribs if they are cooking at 275?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice build!

Do you mean cooking them to an internal meat temp of 250 or 275, or is that the smoker temp? I would reduce the sugar but I don't know by how much as I don't use a lot of sugar in my rubs and I use Turbinado (Sugar in the Raw) or Pure Cane Sugar. I did Baby Backs a few days ago at 250-275° and cooked them 2-1-1, if those are Spares you might want to go 2-2-1 or even 3-1-1 depending how much smoke you want to give them.


max8950 said:


> this is a party. The smoker is really smelling good. I am stepping out of my comfort zone with this machine. For four years I have been a 225 low and slow guy. *If I take ribs and pork butt to 250 or 275 do you think I need to take some sugar out of my rub recipe? *
> 
> parts
> 
> ...


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice looking mini!  If you are smoking above 250 you gotta watch out for the brown sugar, it will definitely burn.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

cool thanks for the tips. It looks like with the dampener and clay saucer in this is a low and slow machine. I think I would have to remove the dampener to get the temp higher. It is pegged at 250. Intake vents are 1/2 open exhaust 3/4 open. now the interesting part will be . . . how long will it stay at 250 if I dont mess with it? Any guessers? I think 3 more hours. I started the fire almost 2 hours ago.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

office_space.jpg



__ max8950
__ Jul 23, 2013






Making sure the new picture thing I learned worked.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks like it worked just fine!


----------



## megt123 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks good. I wish the large WSM would put on handles.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

Looks great!  I only have two holes in mine. I typically smoke everything 265* an above, but I have no problem getting the smoker to settle in at 225*-250* for hours. Are you using a terracotta pot as  a diffuser? Here are the links to my build a mods:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/129771/my-5-00-craigslist-find

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/139346/more-mods-to-the-mini-wsm-double-decker

So the double decker didn't work out except for cold smoking! But I do prefer the full cut out bottom to my first pot. I am going to cut the bottom out of the other pot too. I use the steamer tray as a diffuser at time s and it sits in the pot where it normally goes. One mod I am going to make to the new pot is to cover the metal handles with wood, they get hot!


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

Whoa... you must have just updated profile or im mkre sick than I think. (Have the flu)I didnt see your location earlier this morning..  im also in arlington tx.. small world sir!


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

arlington texas rules! the smoker is still at 235. I am going to take a nap and leave it alone


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

How much smoke flavor if any is in kingsford briquettes? I have only cooked with lump charcoal. anyone use lump in a Mini WSM?


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

I must be pretty close to you as well. I can see the stadium roof from my street. I live over near park row/new york. I havent used lump in the mini yet.. but I love it in the UDS.  I use KF charcoal with some chunks mixed in .. produces good enough flavor for me.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 23, 2013)

max8950 said:


> How much smoke flavor if any is in kingsford briquettes? I have only cooked with lump charcoal. anyone use lump in a Mini WSM?


When I use kingsford I put chunks of wood in for flavor. I use the 365 brand lump too. It is a hardwood, so I also add chunks of wood to add smoke. I have used mesquite lump too.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 23, 2013)

Good job and a great re-cycle project...stay Green ,Smoke Blue and ...


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

oldschool your tejas smoker is so cool. I am taking the mini wsm down to houston in a couple of weeks. Wish I was towing back a tejas smoker from the "armpit of texas".


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

well I am about 4 hours in and the temp is steady. I feel like the 10'' clay saucer is sucking up all my heat and I am having to keep the vents pretty open to keep the pit at 235ish. tomorrow I am going to find a Wednesday meat deal, make some abt's, ditch the clay pot and go half briquettes half lump, boom baby!!!! 

what is the longest anyone has gone with the mini wsm before refueling?


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

i super glued some dowels to the magnets on my intake holes. I moved a couple of the magnets just a little bit more open and the temp went up about 10 degrees. I thought I could walk away from this thing and come back later but I am so use to tending to my nbbd that I cant stay away. plus lets face it when you are smoking meat is there really anything better to do then hang out around the pit? neflix, tv, exercise? no thanks. I think I will just close down a vent and open a vent all day until my imaginary food is ready.


----------



## smoking b (Jul 23, 2013)

max8950 said:


> i super glued some dowels to the magnets on my intake holes. I moved a couple of the magnets just a little bit more open and the temp went up about 10 degrees. I thought I could walk away from this thing and come back later but I am so use to tending to my nbbd that I cant stay away. plus lets face it when you are smoking meat is there really anything better to do then hang out around the pit? neflix, tv, exercise? no thanks._* I think I will just close down a vent and open a vent all day until my imaginary food is ready.*_









   What are you cooking?


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

right now I am just making the neighborhood smell good. I thought I would give it a test run before I threw the meat on tomorrow. getting hungry.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it still holding temp?

They look like a neat little smoker.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

still at 225 9 hours later. It is an amazing device. I have about $1 worth of charcoal in there. If I was using my NBBD running on lump charcoal I would have spent about $15 by now.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

i am interested to know what the temp differences are between the three grates. right now I just have a gauge right below the middle grate. when I get more $$$ I will add more. three temp gauges would look so cool.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

max8950 said:


> i am interested to know what the temp differences are between the three grates. right now I just have a gauge right below the middle grate. when I get more $$$ I will add more. three temp gauges would look so cool.


I just have two grates with a therm in between. There is less difference at lower temps and increases as the temps get higher. Typically it's about 15 degrees...

Imo 3 or more is just too much to deal with, I'd rather just make a second mini..which I probably will.   With regards to 3 temp gauges you'd just have 3 inaccurate gauges.One is fine just as a bench mark imo.


----------



## webowabo (Jul 23, 2013)

Youll just have to realky test since atleast the few I know (kiethI, case, david) all three of our minis are set up different. . Between the size of our diffusers.. to a full hole cut in bottom or like mine just holes drilled. Number of grates.. etc... mine seems to have about a 10* spike... but only tested it once. .. I figure that little of difference when smoking low and slow wont matter... I like 220*-230*.. 
Mike


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 23, 2013)

ok..  So these things are awesome...  for mine I made a smaller grate that would fit all the way down into the bottom of the pot (past the indented ring)...  on this a set a piece of 1/4" steel plate (cut to leave about a 3/4" opening all around it) I then took an unused 12" cast iron skillet and cut the handle off and set that on top of the steel plate.. so now I have all this steel mass at the bottom for a diffuser plus a heat sink...  I cover the skillet with foil and it also acts as a drip pan...  I have 3 grates (made with 1" sq. stainless screen)...  when I started using mine I had big temp differences between grates...  not so bad now after adding all that steel.... my first attempts were with a clay saucer..  it broke in half the first time...

Here's a link to my build
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124570/my-version-of-the-mini-wsm

I see you said your running the top vent 3/4 open...  it is best to open that all the way...  and just control with bottom vents...  your gonna love this thing..  so easy to use and fuel efficient...


----------



## max8950 (Jul 23, 2013)

I am thinking the reason my bbq was turning out so good on the nbbd was because of the lump charcoal. I am not a big fan of the kingsford with apple wood chips.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

Never use chips..use chunks.  You'll get GREAT flavor with wood chunks and KB.

Briquettes will just perform better in the mini even though you can use either.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 23, 2013)

There's natural briquettes also


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 24, 2013)

max8950 said:


> I am thinking the reason my bbq was turning out so good on the nbbd was because of the lump charcoal. I am not a big fan of the kingsford with apple wood chips.


If you use Kingsford or any other briquettes make sure you are not using the self lighting. Those will give off some bad flavors when smoking. I prefer to use lump, however you wont get as long of a burn out of lump as you will briquettes. The best briquettes to use are the Kingsford competition all natural briquettes.

Like Keith said use chunks (2"-3" or larger) not chips. Chips will burn too fast and impart off flavors.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

Ok I am back at the learn your mini wsm game. The 10'' terra cotta heat sink keeps the temps too low. I am going o try a 4 or 6 inch heat sink and them smoke without it. I have got some chicken drumsticks and corn on the mini wsm right now. I will let you know how it turns out. I used 50% lump 50% kingsford comp briquettes.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

Drop the pot you don't need it...steamer tray suffices fine.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

I think you are right. I really like the idea of a heat sink to even out the highs and lows especially since I like to use lump and it can burn hot. I am going to take you advise on Wednesday and drop the pot. It is robbing me from those high temps chicken oh so loves. I am super excited about the mini wsm. I have it outside my front window so I can watch the kids and keep a eye on the smoker.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

i took the pot out. temps dipped when i moved the food around. i added some more lump and opened the vents. it is taking my pit a long time to recoover from a heat loss. do you think i need more intake vents or more fuel?


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

do you think the corn on the top rack is maybe blocking the exhaust vent too much? I might need to add vents on the side of the lid


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

I took the lid off for a few seconds to check on the chicken, the temp went up about 10 degrees. I think my mini wsm could use more vents at the top and bottom. What are your thoughts?


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

I'd leave the lid alone.  The gold has (2) 3/4" vents on each side and that works perfect for me.


The most I ever have to do is quickly lifting the pot to toss a couple of wood chunks on there. Fuel last me 8-10 hours easy unless I'm cooking over 300 for chicken.

If you need to add fuel then go 50/50 lit and unlit.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

016 (Large).JPG



__ max8950
__ Jul 28, 2013






the chicken came out great. I could not get the temp over 225. I might need more fuel next time. I also only had a very small amount of lit fuel. I will add more lit fuel next time. How long do you let the fuel in the chimney starter lite before you add it to the basket?


----------



## webowabo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thats the point of the clay base.. to keep the temp down. If you want 230* or more.... just remove it... and youll hit 500* if ya want. No need for a 8 or 6" base.  ...dont mess with the top.. the vent is fine and proved itself is fine.... if you wanna mess wifh the vent/vents on the bottom.. you gotta decide... diffuser.. grates.. (you have three... not my first idea) and then fuel.. pick one kind and go with it.. you need to learn the smoker and using different kinds of lump charcoal mix doesnt help. 

How did you light the basket to start?  Is there wood chuncks? Or chips?


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

I took about 5 pieces of briquettes and 2 pieces of lump, threw them in the starter, once they caught fire I waited about 15 minutes and then dumped them into a small pile of lump and briquettes.


----------



## max8950 (Jul 28, 2013)

if you were going to smoke a small part of the brisket on the mini wsm would you smoke the point or the flat? btw thanks to everyone for your help. I am learning a lot.


----------



## fwismoker (Jul 28, 2013)

Mikey you should be able to cook all day long between 200-225 with out the clay pot.


----------



## flyweed (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I know this thread is a couple months old. Just wanted to see how all you guys are doing with your WSM mini's.  I just ordered all the parts to build my own. I am going to be using a Smokey Joe GOLD, however, not the silver.  There is no ash pan underneath, for those of you using the gold, do you add any ash catch pan underneath, or not?

Also, what are the sizes of the charcoal/fire basket you are making?  I assume you are using the charcoal grate, and welding or wiring expanded metal around it.  I was thinking of going 4 inches deep on the expanded metal sidewalls.

Dan


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 26, 2013)

flyweed said:


> Hey guys, I know this thread is a couple months old. Just wanted to see how all you guys are doing with your WSM mini's.  I just ordered all the parts to build my own. I am going to be using a Smokey Joe GOLD, however, not the silver.  There is no ash pan underneath, for those of you using the gold, do you add any ash catch pan underneath, or not?
> 
> Also, what are the sizes of the charcoal/fire basket you are making?  I assume you are using the charcoal grate, and welding or wiring expanded metal around it.  I was thinking of going 4 inches deep on the expanded metal sidewalls.
> 
> Dan



Dan the gold doesn't have a bottom vent so it doesn't need an ash pan. Yes use the charcoal grate for the bottom of your charcoal basket. Are you cutting the bottom out of your tamale pot (recommended) if so put it on the Smokey Joe and measure up from the charcoal grate to get your height. Should he somewhere between 3 3/4"-4 1/4".


----------



## flyweed (Oct 26, 2013)

yep, I am planning on cutting out the bottom of the tamale pot.  Leaving about an inch around the edge.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 27, 2013)

Howdy, flyweed!

I don't use a basket with my mini-WSM.  I find that I don't use so many briquettes that I have to worry about a basket.  I usually just light about half a chimney then spread them 2 or 3 deep around the outer edge of the coal grate and leave the center empty.  The unit is small enough to not require many briquettes.  I place wood chunks or chips on the inner part of the circle for smoke.  Chunks work far better than chips because the chips tend to burn too quickly.  If you use chunks, my advice is to start with a few and if you don't get enough smoke flavor, use more the next time until you get the flavor you want.  If I over smoke things, I don't like 'em as much and neither does the family.

I have the silver, not the gold; so I have vent holes in the bottom. Although you won't have this problem with the gold, ashes can clog and block those holes\; so I use a large tomato can cut to the depth of the space between the bottom of my coal grate and and the bottom of the little kettle.  I used a 'church key' to punch vent holes around the bottom of the tomato can which sits under the coals grate.  With this in place over the kettle vent holes, ashes pile around the can and do not clog the air vents.  (I included this for anyone else building a mini-WSM who is using SJ-Silver.)

Let us know how you fare.


----------



## redwood carlos (Oct 28, 2013)

Megt123 said:


> Looks good. I wish the large WSM would put on handles.


Agreed.


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Oct 28, 2013)

I started out with no basket on my gold but made one at 3 1/2 inches so it would be below the grate if I used just the SMJ as a grill.  I found that I can lay out my charcoal be it briquettes or lump along with my wood chunks much easier for what I am smoking.  Also, when I finish I usually have some coals left that can be used in the next smoke so I can pull out the basket, dump the ashes in the bottom of the grill and reuse the coals on top of the grate without having to handle them much.


----------



## flyweed (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey guys, for those that have their WSM mini's up and runnning. I AM SO CLOSE, but ran into a snag.  I have a smokey joe gold, and just got my IMUSA 32 quart tamale steamer all cut out and ready to go..the tamale steamer fits the base of the Smokey Joe Gold PERFECTLY..however the LID of the smokey joe is to SMALL to fit onto the top of the pot.  What can I do to make this lid fit???

Any help would be great.  Thanks

Dan


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Nov 2, 2013)

I had to tweak mine also.  I put it upside down on a flat surface (couple of short 2X4's) and gently tapped on the outside of the rim all the way around, with a light hammer and short piece of wood.  I then put the Smokey Joe lid on and discovered that it was too tight. By gently tapping on the lid with a rubber mallet and my palm I was able to force it on.  I took the lid off and turned it several times tapping it on each time so I would get a perfect round fit.   Just remember to be gentle because it doesn't take too much to change the size.  I know there are other ways to do this so you might wait until others post on this site to make a decision.


----------



## flyweed (Nov 2, 2013)

So...you tapped the WEBER LID on each time? and that shaped the outer lip of the pot??  I was thinking of laying the pot on it's side with the outer lip on a hard surface and then hitting down on the inner edge as I turned the pot to compress the outer ring/lip a bit.  Right now there's no way the lid would "tap" on...it's about a1/4" smaller than the pot

Dan


----------



## luv2qandgrill (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm sorry, mine was too small for the smokey joe gold lid so I gave you the wrong instructions.  Yes you can put it on a flat surface and tap on the rim but you'll have some indentations on the pot. The IMUSA lid will be more perfectly round than the pot rim so see if it fits into the smokey joe lid.  If it fits then use it as a template when you alter the pot rim.  If it is too small or too large you will be able to see how much you need to change the rim.  You might be able to use a rubber mallet to avoid indentations.  Remember the pot is thin aluminum and very soft so tap gently.


----------

